# A CIRCC, CPC, RCC Available for Work!



## Casey (Jan 31, 2012)

Cathrynne A. Stilwell, CIRCC, CPC, RCC
1449 NE Centurion Drive, Gresham, OR  97030					     503-491-9535
casey320@gmail.com

CodeRyte, Inc				                             3/2005 â€“ 1/2012
Senior Coder
•	Reviewed physician documentation and accurately code diagnoses and procedures using current ICD-9 and CPT coding conventions to assure the specificity of diagnoses, procedures and modifiers assignments as appropriate for optimal reimbursement for professional charges.
•	Specialized in coding interventional radiology and all modalities of radiology.
•	When asked, would participate in several pre-code trials for prospective clients.
Team Leader		         			          9/2009 â€“ 9/2011
•	Verified that an appropriate staff to work ratio was available and in place daily, processed time off requests and tracked services for timeliness and reporting purposes.
•	Performed quality assurance checks on all of the modalities of radiology; then notified each coder the results of my findings.
•	Assisted with denials related to coding issues and provided client support as needed.
•	Held team and educational meetings.
•	This also included the responsibilities of the Senior Coder.

Temporary Positions 					2/2004 â€“ 12/2004
Providence Medical Center				9/2004 - 12/2004
Pacific Medical Group					6/2004 â€“ 8/2004
Oregon Clinic					2/2004 - 6/2004
•	Monitored codes and documentation for compliance with current billing regulations and reviewed them for medical necessity and support of assigned CPT and ICD-9 codes 
•	Performed quality assurance on Evaluation and Management encounters for internal medicine and family practices and did spot checks for fee ticket accuracy.

Oregon Health Sciences University				7/1999 â€“ 2/2004
Professional Services Coder
•	Monitored documentation for compliance with current billing regulations, then reviewed them for medical necessity and support of the assigned CPT and ICD-9 codes 
•	Specialties included interventional radiology, vascular surgery, gastroenterology, nephrology, and provided back up for cardiology, radiology and general surgery coders. This included evaluation and management and surgical procedures.
•	Physician education on coding regulations as needed.
•	Spot checked fee tickets for accuracy and verify authorization.

Portland Adventist Medical Center				1/1998 â€“ 7/1999
Coder	
•	Monitored documentation for compliance with current billing regulations, then reviewed them for medical necessity and support of the assigned CPT and ICD-9 codes
•	Physician education on coding regulations was performed periodically.
•	Entered fee tickets when coding was done.

 Providence Medical Center				9/1996 â€“ 12/1997
Patient Service Representative
•	Monitored documentation for compliance with current billing regulations, then reviewed them for medical necessity and support of the assigned CPT and ICD-9 codes 
•	Physician education on coding regulations was performed periodically.
•	Checked fee tickets for accuracy and verify authorization when required.
•	Back up for keying charges and bank deposits.
•	Specialties were internal medicine and family medicine.


EDUCATION

Mt Hood Community College				1993 â€“ 1995
•	Associate Degree - Medical Office Specialist  (Concentration Accounting / Management)
                 o     Graduated with honors.

ASSOCIATIONS

American Academy of Professional Coders			1996 â€“ current
•	Currently hold the Education Officer and have been the Chapter President, President-Elect (twice), Treasurer, and Secretary.
•	Have been a speaker at local meetings and one national conference.

Continuing Education					1996 - current
•	Attended various workshops and conferences to keep credentials current.


----------



## bhunsinger (Feb 1, 2012)

*RE: Resume on AAPC*

Hi there, I had noticed your information on AAPC Site and wanted to touch base with you.  We work with Duke University Medical Center in North Carolina!  At the moment we have several direct hire opportunities with them in coding, auditing and compliance.  

Would you be interested in speaking about these opportunities?  Our company can assist with relocation expenses if hired!

Thanks, look forward to hearing from you soon!

Brenda Hunsinger
brenda@itiselect.com
(919)459-4000


----------



## bhunsinger (Feb 1, 2012)

*RE: Resume on AAPC*

Hi there, I had noticed your information on AAPC Site and wanted to touch base with you.  We work with Duke University Medical Center in North Carolina!  At the moment we have several direct hire opportunities with them in coding, auditing and compliance.  

Would you be interested in speaking about these opportunities?  Our company can assist with relocation expenses if hired!

Thanks, look forward to hearing from you soon!

Brenda Hunsinger
brenda@itiselect.com
(919)459-4000


----------

